# California Juices (pails) Question



## Gr8zins (Sep 27, 2010)

Picked up 9 pails of Calif. juice *Grapes of Gold* (Lodi Gold Old Vines Zin) (Lodi Gold Syrah) and *Regina* Cab Sauv. Wondering if anyone out there knows more specifics about exactly where the grapes were grown besides the San Joaquín Valley...any more detail than that? 

I usually use local juices and kits, thought I give these CA juices a try. So far, off to a great start! Any advice on these is welcome.
Thanks

Mark


----------



## onetoomany (Oct 24, 2010)

http://www.deltapacking.com/commodities/grapesofgold/lodi_gold.php


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 24, 2010)

Your Regina Cab. Sauv. is an excellent wine. You can check their website for more info. Some places blend same grapes from different vinyards. Some blend similar grapes for a better taste. While some are all from one vinyard.

Call or write if you really need to know. I like the Regina as they are always sulfited, ph balanced and have consistant starting gravity's per wine. All the ones this year were 1.092 except for the Pinot Noir 1.094


----------



## Gr8zins (Oct 24, 2010)

Info was helpful. Thanks. Glad to know the cab has good reviews...They were all tasting great at the rackings. Secondary done, stirred, fined, and sulfited now....waiting for them to clear. I think it's unlikely because of the sulfite, but the cab looks like it's experiencing an MLF...lots of little streamers bubbling to the top. Not on the Syrah or the Zin, though. Plan to rack in about 4-6 weeks, add oak cubes, and age til summer.


----------

